# What Is Growing On His Gill?



## maxie (Dec 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is growing on his gill? He has had it for about a month now and it has seemed to have stopped growing. It doesn't effect his swimming or eatting at all but I would like to know what it is and how to treat it. He gets his water changed once a week and gets frozen fish about everyother day. Sorry the picture isn't the best he just got moved to a different room and is still a bit crabby.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

First guess would copepod. Hard to say for sure from that picture.

But whatever it is exactly, you'll need to remove it anyway for it's one of the largest grown parasites I've ever seen in a piranha.


----------



## maxie (Dec 24, 2011)

I found my camera and got some better pictures found hereMy link
How do I get rid of it? Is it safe to remove?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a big m**********r....

What are your waterparameters ? Have you recently (since it started growing and a little before that) introduced something new in the tank ?
You have more fish in the tank, or only this one ?

Given the size of it I still think of isopod / copepod sp.

Easiest would be to sedate him, take him out and remove it from the gills. If it ain't coming off, just slice it away as far as possible so the body is gone.


----------



## maxie (Dec 24, 2011)

The water is all at the "Safe" level. He is the only fish in the tank and has been the only fish in the tank. I feed him frozen sliders that come in a packages in the pet store. Could that have something to do with the parasite? The only thing that has changed is that I moved his tank from my bedroom out into the office. Is physically cutting it off the only way for it to die? I am a little uncomfortable sedating him but if that's the only way I'll have to get over it and do it.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Medicating is another option, but without knowing the exact species of parasite that's not something I advise.
You could try Esha2000 and EshaExit though, and see if that helps.


----------

